# Radioamatierisms >  Varikapa modulācija

## konis22

Sveiki.Ir tāds jautājums.
Vai ir nozīme varikapam lai modulētu DRO ierosinātāju uz 11 GH????Izmēģināju ar vecās paaudzes 109 un 121 majiem bet nekā.DRO keramiskais stabilizators ir maināms plašā diapazonā ar regulējamo skruvvi bet nekādi ar varikapu nemodulējas.Izmantoju standarta shēmu ar vienu lieku vara vadu pie DR netālu kā kapacitatīvo elementu bet nekā.Pilnīgi nekādas nozīmes.
Aptuveni šādi!!!

----------


## Didzis

Ko Tu tur gribi uzbūvēt un ar ko skatījies to modulāciju? Radioamatieri jau parasti GHz nelien.

----------


## konis22

Skatijos ar analogo sat uztvērēju un spektra analizatoru.Modulācijas nav.Buvvēju video raidītāju.Viss jau strādā.Ar nesošo vis ir kārtībā.Ir signās pat uz pāris km bet nomodulēt švaki.Tiko noskaidroju ka laikam vajag augstfrekvences varikapus uz ghz.  ::  Ebay  ::  
Starpcitu amatieri strādā pat uz 400 ghz Didzi.Arī uz 10.368 ghz ja nezināji.Latvijā ir tikai pāris cilvēki kas ar to nodarbojas licenzēti  ::

----------


## karloslv

varu tikai apbrīnot, kā tas viss strādā. man jau uz 10 MHz galva sāp no tā, cik ļoti detaļas, vadi un izvietojums ietekmē viena otru.

----------


## Didzis

To, ka amtieriem ir iedalīts 10GHz diapazons, es protams zinu, bet nu tiešām nevienu radioamatieri nepazīstu, kurš strādatu tik augstās frekvencēs. Mans bijušais kaimiņš jau 50MHz uzskata par augstfrekvenci un 140MHz vispār negrib uzraidīt, jo radioviļņi izplatās šai diapazonā salīdzinoši netālu(ja neskaita mēness sakarus). Uz 10GHz jau tu varēsi raidīt savu televīziju tiem pāris radioamatieriem un arī tad, ja viens otra māju redzēsiet. Labi par lietu. Es Tev varu iedot Liepkalna shēmu televīzijas releja līnijai, kuru viņš izstrādaja deviņdesmito gadu sākumā. Tur protems, modulacija notiek ar visām korekcijām un uz 200MHz. Uz raidošo galviņu padod jau gatavu starpfrekvenci. Vēl vienkāršāk paņemt gatavu TV raidītāju uz 2,4GHz un tā signalu konvertet uz 10GHz.

----------


## konis22

Ir latvijā uz 10 ghz amatieri kas strādā caur mēnesi ar gatavām iekārtām no db6nt arsenāla bet tas jau ir rūpnieciskai vairāk.Man intrese ir par modulāciju tikai jo šis projekts ir nestabils.Par to shēmu es zinu ko latvietis ir sameistarojis un zinu cilvēku kas to izmanto.
Ir doma ar to bišku vēlāk nodarboties bet šobrīd intresē dro modulācija un interdigitālie filtri.

----------

